# black screen in youtube videos?



## Grave_Digger (Aug 26, 2010)

I go to youtube and click on a video for it only to show black screen with no audio. Does java need to be updated or safari?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Most likely you need a newer Adobe Flash.


----------



## Grave_Digger (Aug 26, 2010)

lunarlander said:


> Most likely you need a newer Adobe Flash.


link? i dnt knw if i dl'd the right one.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

google *flash player* or *adobe flash* and you'll find a link to Adobe's site where you know you'll be getting the latest version.


----------



## Wikidawsum (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Techies,
I'm having the same problem - started today. So far, I've rebooted, reset Safari, updated Adobe Flash Player, and still no YouTubey....thoughts?

Thankfully Yours,
Wikidawsum


----------



## Y2A (Feb 18, 2011)

I just started having the same exact problem as well on my macbook, youtube was working just fine a couple days ago, but all of a sudden I only see a black screen. I did all the following:

1. uninstalled+reinstalled flash
2. cleared cache and cookies
3. repaired disk permissions
4. rebooted 

Nothing worked, I didn't install anything new and I'm on the latest version of safari and osx as well. What gives?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you guys test with Firefox and see if its browser specific or platform specific?

I wonder if youtube has switched some videos to its new WebM format codec and hence why they won't display.
If that is the case, you can install *GetFlash* and under it's preferences set for Google to always send the H.264 version.


----------



## Grave_Digger (Aug 26, 2010)

guys interesting thing that am on a forum and someone posted a video and i play it and YT started working fine but then I went on yt.com and nothing.


----------



## Ivanthehackerful (Feb 20, 2011)

I am having the same problem... I'm a mac and my web browser is Safari... I have a very old Internet Explorer which I don't use, and I have Mozilla Firefox which works excellently and loads YouTube videos, and I have another browser called Opera which also, like Firefox works fine... I can get in contact with Apple and explain to them the situation, and by contact I don't just mean bug report, I mean I can speak to a real Apple employee... So I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you guys having issues running Safari in 32 bit or 64 bit mode?

It doesn't make a difference for me, but I have read reports of youtube issues in 32bit mode and it could be related to only specific plugins/extensions etc.

(Right click Safari icon and pick Get Info to see if in 32 bit mode)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

People having issues with videos in Youtube might also want to try Youtube's HTML5 player: http://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## Phone-Bone (Feb 25, 2011)

Having a black screen in the YouTube Homepage happens worldwide for Mac-Users.
You can see the video if it's embedded on a webpage somewhere else, but you won't see it directly at YouTube.

This happens to users who
- use a Apple Computer like iMac, Macbook (Pro) und Mac Pro
- watch videos directly at www.youtube.com
- have FLASH version 10 or higher installed
- do *not* use YOUTUBE with HTML5
- do *not* use the USER AGENT of Safari other than Macintosh
- use Safari in original 64bit mode

The main reason might be inside FLASH version 10 and above.
I'm not a fan of conspiracy theories, but this happens few weeks after Apple delivers new Computer without FLASH installed and FLASH is banned from the iPad and YouTube one who profits a lot of the iPad while Adobe earns nothing. Youtube, Microsoft, , FireFox, Google and Apple are highly interested in HTML5, Adobe not, because it will stop the usage of FLASH.

Okay, let's stop conspiracy and start advice:

Change the USER AGENT inside SAFARI to WINDOWS will also help you to see the movies. But this has to be done each time you restart your computer. How switching is done you can see here: http://mobiforge.com/designing/blog/user-agent-switcher-safari-4

Changing Safari form 64bit to 32bit might also work.

Another hint is to change from FLASH to HTML5 at YouTube. How this is done you'll can see here:
http://www.youtube.com/html5

Another possibility is changing flash from version 10 down to 9. How this can be done, I don't know at the moment....

Or last possibility: use other browser than Safari....

By the way, it might be very interesting, if you can see the videos at http://trailers.apple.com
For me, it's not possible. Trailers of Apple are often shown with flash.

Greetings from Germany,
PB


----------



## Phone-Bone (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW, Apple Germany denies that there is a general problem.

PB


----------



## Phone-Bone (Feb 25, 2011)

Since two hours, it Works, without any Trouble, Trailers and Youtube.

No conspiracy......


----------

